# HoL - The History of Locks Museum > The Heritage Collection >  Parnell's Defiance Padlock

## HoL

*Parnell's Defiance Padlock.*
Artifact No. 21. D: 19th century. Sn: 1666. CoR: England.



Lock Sz: 57 x 85mm.Mt: brass, steel. Wt: 296g.
Key Sz: 37mm. Mt: steel. Wt: 6g.
Marked: Parnells Patent 1666 Defiance Patent Lock, 52 Strand, London. Patent (No.13,806, 6th November 1851)

----------

